# Can you recommend an acrylic welding shop?



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

Hey folks,

I'm picking up an acrylic aquarium this week that has some holes that I'd like to patch up. And since I don't trust my handy skills, I'd like to find a professional to help me weld some acrylic onto the tank.

Could you please recommend a shop in the North East GTA? (Scarborough, Markham, Richmond Hill, North York, etc).

Would be much appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Send a PM to user J_T on this forum. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It's easier than you think.

As with glass aquariums, if you've siliconed glass plates over bulkhead holes, the process is very similar. Get the acrylic plates to cover at least 1" around the hole (need enough bonding surface area) and a small tube of Weld-On 16 (WO16). Clean the area around the hole and use a final clean with rubbing alcohol. The thickness of the acrylic will depend on the the size of the hole and where it's located.

The acrylic plates may either have one or both sides that have a protective film on it. Peel it off, apply a thin layer of WO16 (it's like syrup) and apply over the hole and wait a few seconds for it to bond. Wait 24hrs and that's it.

For small pieces (off-cuts) of acrylic, you can go to Piedmont Plastics. They will cut the "off-cuts" for you as well.

HTH


----------



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback.

I only need 4 pieces of 2" round pieces - but the minimum that Piedmont does is 8 feet square @ $12/sqft. They will look into their scrap bins for me.

I was really hoping to get something done this weekend... any other ideas? Do you have any acrylic lying around? 



wtac said:


> It's easier than you think.
> 
> As with glass aquariums, if you've siliconed glass plates over bulkhead holes, the process is very similar. Get the acrylic plates to cover at least 1" around the hole (need enough bonding surface area) and a small tube of Weld-On 16 (WO16). Clean the area around the hole and use a final clean with rubbing alcohol. The thickness of the acrylic will depend on the the size of the hole and where it's located.
> 
> ...


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*holes*

just curious here , why dont u go with a bulkhead since the holes are drilled already . just curious but i think your best bet for arylic is j_t.


----------



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

tom g said:


> just curious here , why dont u go with a bulkhead since the holes are drilled already . just curious but i think your best bet for arylic is j_t.


Absolutely. The holes are 1cm... (ya, go figure). Don't even know if they have anything that would fit that and be leak proof.

Secondly, I'd love J_T's help, but I know he's a busy guy and this seems like a mighty small job for him.

And as an update - I found Plastic World that sells acrylic for reasonable prices as well as the glue. So, I'll hit them up and get it done.

Unless another accident occurs. Knowing my luck


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*holes*

the holes are 1cm ???? pr 1 in .if they are one inch would it be not easier for u to just plan on doing bulkehads since u are going with a sump right . just curious cause i know with your last tank u were thinking about it .maybe post some pics so people can visualize it and give u a better route to take , in my opinion i think u are better off going with a drilled tank rather then a overflow . i have read too many bad things on overflows .plus all u would need is bulkheads and the piping for the other way .


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Call J_T, a 1cm hole could be plugged with a acrylic dowel rod then polished to make it look fairly new.

That name again is J_T


----------



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

Just as an update. J_T convinced me not to get the tank as it was not in the best condition. J_T is the man, by the way - a great guy who shares his knowledge freely.

And thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Call J_T, a 1cm hole could be plugged with a acrylic dowel rod then polished to make it look fairly new.
> 
> That name again is J_T


Thanks 

After seeing the pictures, there was more than just plugging a hole....

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*excellent*

it is really really nice to know that a member can get some info and fast like this went down before she purchased the tank and ended up with a dud of a tank . we all have reacted and made purchases that we wish we could of been advised of before doing so , as we all react to awesome deals or what we think are awesome deals .
would be nice if there was a way to contact people who are more advanced in the hobby on this site quicker .to help us from making wrong decisions that could cost us a lot of money or a turn for the worse in a project .
sometimes when i have asked a question the response just does not come quick enough and i for one have bought things i wish i didnt buy.
just and idea ,not sure if anyone wants to go further with it .
cheers 
tom


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

tom g said:


> it is really really nice to know that a member can get some info and fast like this went down before she purchased the tank and ended up with a dud of a tank . we all have reacted and made purchases that we wish we could of been advised of before doing so , as we all react to awesome deals or what we think are awesome deals .
> would be nice if there was a way to contact people who are more advanced in the hobby on this site quicker .to help us from making wrong decisions that could cost us a lot of money or a turn for the worse in a project .
> sometimes when i have asked a question the response just does not come quick enough and i for one have bought things i wish i didnt buy.
> just and idea ,not sure if anyone wants to go further with it .
> ...


There is, download, whatsapp

Most of us are on from morning to night

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------

